# Mega-Gewinnspiel: Samsung und PC Games Hardware verlosen Preise im Wert von 10.000 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Mega-Gewinnspiel: Samsung und PC Games Hardware verlosen Preise im Wert von 10.000 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Mega-Gewinnspiel: Samsung und PC Games Hardware verlosen Preise im Wert von 10.000 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## AlexKL77 (30. August 2011)

Als der Artikel zu diesem Gewinnspiel vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz on war,war es noch ne Schnitzeljagd.
Wieso habt ihr das denn jetzt geändert und warum habt ihr ihn beim ersten mal gleich wieder entfernt?
Aber dennoch schöne Preise und vor allem die SSDs gefallen mir richtig gut.


----------



## Poempel (30. August 2011)

OMG immer diese Aufgaben  wer kommt auf sowas?!


----------



## Papa (30. August 2011)

Klasses Gewinnspiel, da werden wir uns was Schönes einfallen lassen. Allen anderen drück ich die Daumen.


----------



## amdfreak (30. August 2011)

Kann man auch allein die ersten zehn Plätze belegen und ein riesen RAID1+0+5+6+10 zusammenbauen ?
Die Aufgabe ist aber schon etwas merkwürdig. Naja, Samsungs Künstlerherz ist wohl nach ein bisschen Entertainment zumute...


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. August 2011)

bis wann ist denn Einsendeschluss??


----------



## Chrisch (30. August 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> bis wann ist denn Einsendeschluss??


guckst du...


> Teilnahmeschluss ist der 04.10.2011.


----------



## Poempel (30. August 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> bis wann ist denn Einsendeschluss??


 


> Teilnahmeschluss ist der 04.10.2011.



Steht unter den Bildern.

Edit: Verdammt zu spät -.-


----------



## Grunert (30. August 2011)

Bei Samsung steht, dass die besten Einsendungen gewinnen und bei PCGH, dass die Preise unter "allen" Einsendungen verlost werden


----------



## xdevilx (30. August 2011)

und wer keine 500 € + DSLR hat brauch garnicht mitmachen
sorry aber solche gewinnspiele sind einfach nur unfair und  sinnlos


----------



## AlexKL77 (30. August 2011)

Das Gewinnspiel war vor knapp 2 Wochen schon mal kurz drinne,da war es aber noch ne Schnitzeljagd und man mußte eine der SSDs irgendwo versteckt auf der Seite finden.
Da war ich natürlich begeistert,als ich nach ner halben Stunde Suche erstmal ne Pause gemacht habe,um dann festzustellen,das der ganze Artikel samt Gewinnspiel wieder weg war. 
Aber prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht xdevilx,wer bei solchen Gewinnspielen keine ordentlich Cam hat oder super Photoshopkünste aufweisen kann,wird hier wohl mal wieder keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.
Also kann ich nur hoffen,das mir vielleicht noch irgendwas ganz beklopptes einfällt...


----------



## DerBlauePavian (30. August 2011)

Naja dann muss ich mir mit meiner 'Gammelkamera' was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Gadteman (30. August 2011)

> Die Preise werden unter allen Teilnehmern verlost. Teilnahmeschluss ist der 04.10.2011. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, die Gewinnbenachrichtigung erfolgt schriftlich oder telefonisch. Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren und der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG sowie deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Das Gewinnspiel kann ohne Angabe von Gründen durch COMPUTEC MEDIA AG geändert oder auch beendet werden. Eine Barauszahlung ist nicht möglich. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de. Hiermit trete ich die Bildrechte an Computec ab und ermächtige Computec die Bilder zu veröffentlichen und zu verwenden. Kein Produktversand in außereuropäische Länder.


direkt von hier: Samsung Mega-Gewinnspiel

Also unter allen Teilnehmern... Schade das es ein Foto sein muss, als Grafik bzw. gezeichneter Comic hätt ich schon ne Idee 

Edit: Fototechnisch könnts halt nur eine Photoshop-Geschnipsel-Collage werden... Oder eine Lustige Situation mit Sprechblase.. tjoa Ideen gibts genug, nur das richtig in Scene zu setzen mit einem Foto... hmm...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. August 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Als der Artikel zu diesem Gewinnspiel vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz on war,war es noch ne Schnitzeljagd.
> Wieso habt ihr das denn jetzt geändert und warum habt ihr ihn beim ersten mal gleich wieder entfernt?


 
Das war ein Fehler unserseits, Samsung wünschte sich nämlich einen Fotowettbewerb.



Grunert schrieb:


> Bei Samsung steht, dass die besten Einsendungen  gewinnen und bei PCGH, dass die Preise unter "allen" Einsendungen  verlost werden


 
Sorry! Ebenfalls ein Fehler, stammt noch aus der ersten Version des Gewinnspiels. Ich lasse es sofort ändern. 

Marco


----------



## Jarafi (31. August 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:


> und wer keine 500 € + DSLR hat brauch garnicht mitmachen
> sorry aber solche gewinnspiele sind einfach nur unfair und sinnlos


 
Naja für schöne Fotos brauchst du erst mal keine DSLR, und 500€ auch nicht.

Die Idee ist ja das wichtige daran, so seh ich das.
Die kannst du auch mit einer Kompakten umsetzen.


----------



## AlexKL77 (31. August 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Samsung wünschte sich nämlich einen Fotowettbewerb.


 Dann versuche ich mal was ganz simples und dämliches und hoffe auf den Mitleidsfaktor. 
Was anderes bleibt mir mit meiner kleinen Digicam eh nicht übrig.


----------



## AntiFanboy (31. August 2011)

> einfach ein Foto hochladen, welches eine Situation zeigt, in der einem der PC Kopfschmerzen (langsame HDD Leistung, ständige Wartezeit, laute
> Geräusche, starke Hitze, etc)



sry, ich bin raus leute...

das hab ich alles nicht

denn wenn ich solche probleme hätte - dann würd ich mir neue hardware kaufen

müsste dazum pc meiner eltern - der hat sooo viel probleme die mir kopfschmerzen bereiten^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. August 2011)

eine coole idee ist viel mehr wert als ein langweiliges, aber ultra-scharfes foto. schauen wir mal, ob der rest der community das beim abstimmen auch so sieht 
die preise sind jedenfalls nice!


----------



## MSPCFreak (31. August 2011)

lol max. 1 MB fürs Foto? Da leidet die Quali aber schon!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. August 2011)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> lol max. 1 MB fürs Foto? Da leidet die Quali aber schon!


 die werden es vermutlich nicht für den druck verwenden, von daher passt das doch


----------



## ACDSee (31. August 2011)

Verdammt... Leider hab ich mich durch das Verbauen anständiger Hardware selbst disqualifiziert.

Anforderungen: Lautstärke, Hitze, Kopfschmerzen, Probleme, Kabelbrand... 
Darauf hat die Welt gewartet: Endlich ein ideales Anwendungsfeld für LC-Power Netzteile


----------



## montecuma (31. August 2011)

> Einfach ein Foto hochladen, welches eine Situation zeigt, in der  einem der PC Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Der Kreativität sind dabei keine  Grenzen gesetzt.


 Ein Foto... ohne künstlerische  Einschränkungen... d.h. Photohop ist legitim? 



> Die besten Fotos gewinnen, die Community entscheidet im Anschluss  an die Gewinnspiel-Laufzeit.


 Das ist ja fast ein Paradoxon.  Hasse es, wenn "die Community" votet, denn mit Foto machen ist es dann  nicht getan, man muss sich den Arsch wund werben um zu gewinnen, grade  wenn es wie hier um wirklich schicke Dinge geht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. August 2011)

ich denke schon, dass bildbearbeitung legitim und vermutlich sogar erwünscht ist. ist ja auch eine gute sache, denn ohne bildbearbeitung ist man in der kreativität schon stark eingeschränkt. jedenfalls wird der wettbewerb dadurch interessanter.

ich stehe community votings auch recht skeptisch gegenüber. allerdings nimmt die community sowas besser an als eine bewertung der redaktion oder irgendeiner jury. eben weil man meint die kriterien, die zum sieg führen, zu kennen. außerdem ist die community somit mehr ins gewinnspiel eingebunden und hat dadurch mehr spaß. 
problematisch finde ich auf der anderen seite, dass es dann halt sehr viele freunde-votings gibt; werbung gemacht wird; die leute schummeln z.b. mit mehrfachanmeldungen im forum, clanmember, die sich mal eben anmelden, usw. usf. und es hat eben nicht jeder (fachlich) genug ahnung, um _angemessen _bewerten zu können.
eine optimale lösung, mit der alle zufrieden sind, ist mir aber bisher auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. September 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob Photoshop erlaubt ist...wenn ja, wäre ich mangels Kenntnissen leicht benachteiligt...muss es eben eine noch bessere Idee sein...

EDIT: Ihr habt euch glaube ich ein bisschen vertan, was die Preise angeht...es gibt -laut Main-Artikel- nur 5 Festplatten, sie werden also an den 13. bis 17. Platz vergeben. Selbiges bei den Laufwerken: Es sind 10, also bekommt Platz 18-27 je eins.


----------



## Aerna (5. September 2011)

also ich hoffe das die Community fair abstimmt... Denke es gibt auch nen vorentscheid von ner Jury ,oder?
  Ich finde die Preise sehr Geil!!!
Und das ist das 1. mal das ich bei einem Fotowettbewerb mitmache....Die Aufgabenstellung find ich Prima, da kann man der Phantasie freien Lauf lassen 
Euch allen viel Glück.....


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. September 2011)

Photoshop: Ich denke, es ist okay. Zur Sicherheit frage ich aber bei Samsung nach.

UPDATE: "... die Nutzung von Photoshop geht natürlich in Ordnung.", schreibt Samsung gerade. 

Marco


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. September 2011)

gibt es denn eine art bestätigung, dass man auch sicher teilgenommen hat? eine email, oder irgendwo eine liste der teilnehmer...?

edit: zum beitrag unter mir: ich fände es gut, wenn die einsendungen erst nach einsendeschluss gezeigt werden, sodass jeder selbst kreativ sein muss


----------



## Aerna (6. September 2011)

ja genau ! und wann gibs die ersten Bilder zu sehen...
Gibt es nun ne vorauswahl???


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

Uff...


> Anforderungen: Lautstärke, Hitze, Kopfschmerzen, Probleme, Kabelbrand...


Komische Anforderungen für ein Gewinnspiel^^ Da muss ich leider auch passen. >.<


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

Der Spam hat nun ein Ende! Die entsprechenden Posts sind alle entfernt worden. 

Stay @ Topic!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Pater Beatus (15. September 2011)

ich habs falsche bild hoch geladen verdammt ^^


----------



## DAkuma (15. September 2011)

Aerna schrieb:


> ja genau ! und wann gibs die ersten Bilder zu sehen...
> Gibt es nun ne vorauswahl???


 
Einfach ne verreckte HDD oder so nehmen, das löst bei mir kopfschmerzen aus, grad diese woche wo eine relativ alte verreckt ist


----------



## Intelfan (15. September 2011)

Mir gefällt diese Sache mit Photoshop und Forumauswahl nicht.. 

Leute die im Forum nicht so aktiv oder von Photoshop keine Ahnung haben sind direkt wieder benachteiligt und somit schon fast außen vor.. 

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das wenn man schon so ein großes Gewinnspiel beworben wird, das wenigstens gleiche Chancen für alle herrschen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. September 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Mir gefällt diese Sache mit Photoshop und Forumauswahl nicht..
> Leute die im Forum nicht so aktiv oder von Photoshop keine Ahnung haben sind direkt wieder benachteiligt und somit schon fast außen vor..
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das wenn man schon so ein großes Gewinnspiel beworben wird, das wenigstens gleiche Chancen für alle herrschen


 das mit den leuten im forum ist definitiv ein punkt. aber ansonsten wird es niemals chancengleichheit geben! jeder mensch hat andere fähigkeiten, fertigkeiten, kreativität, ausbildung, technische-möglichkeiten, zeit, reife, erfahrung usw. usf.
man könnte immer etwas finden, wo man sich benachteiligt fühlt...


----------



## Darkdriver (18. September 2011)

Für mich ist das kein Gewinnspiel, sondern ein Wettbewerb. Es entscheidet nicht der Zufall. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Begriff "Gewinnspiel" daher irreführend. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Juristen, der das genauer analysieren könnte.
Und die Benachteiligung vieler Teilnehmer sehe ich ebenfalls als sehr kritisch an. Da ich wenig Geld habe, würde ich mich über einen der Gewinne freuen aber weil ich kein Geld habe, habe ich schon von Haus aus wenig Chancen. Es ist halt für Samsung ein leichtes Mittel, so an kostenloses Werbematerial und neue Ideen zu kommen.


----------



## Natikill (19. September 2011)

Darkdriver schrieb:


> Für mich ist das kein Gewinnspiel, sondern ein Wettbewerb. Es entscheidet nicht der Zufall. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Begriff "Gewinnspiel" daher irreführend. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Juristen, der das genauer analysieren könnte.
> Und die Benachteiligung vieler Teilnehmer sehe ich ebenfalls als sehr kritisch an. Da ich wenig Geld habe, würde ich mich über einen der Gewinne freuen aber weil ich kein Geld habe, habe ich schon von Haus aus wenig Chancen. Es ist halt für Samsung ein leichtes Mittel, so an kostenloses Werbematerial und neue Ideen zu kommen.



Also dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Wer mehr Geld hat hat hier bestimmt einen Vorteil...mal sehen ob ein digitales oder RealLife Bild gewinnt. Und ob man mit Photoshop etc. umgehen kann finde ich fällt unter die Kategorie Fähigkeiten und ist deshalb völlig in Ordnung. Und na klar bekommt so Samsung Werbeideen/-material...aber besser so als es irgendeiner Firma in den Rachen werfen. So wird der Endkunde mit ins Produkt eingebunden, auch wenn es höherpreisige Gewinngegenstände geben könnte. Ich zum Beispiel habe versucht, dass Hintergrund und Aktionsfenster interagieren. Hier wurde "langsame HDD Leistung und ständige Wartezeit" mit einer originellen Idee, die auch zum schmunzel ist, in einer alltäglichen Desktopumgebung mit ganz einfachen Mitteln dargestellt (Der Typ in der U-Bahn muss denke ich noch ne Weile warten XD).


----------



## Deimos (21. September 2011)

Euer Gejammere ist unerträglich. Nur weil man nicht nur Kontaktdaten angeben und hoffen kann, dass man bequem was in den Ar*** gestopft kriegt, soll das benachteiligend sein? Insofern ist das Prinzip des Wettbewerbs/Gewinnspiels/whatever völlig in Ordnung.

Es ist nämlich keine Frage des Geldes (), sondern des Willens und der Kreativität. Wer das nicht gewillt ist aufzubringen, der verliert halt  - Pech gehabt.


----------



## Slipknot79 (21. September 2011)

Zu viel Aufwand und zu geringe Wettbewerbs/Gewinn-Chancen um dran teilzunehmen.


----------



## Intelfan (21. September 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Euer Gejammere ist unerträglich. Nur weil man nicht nur Kontaktdaten angeben und hoffen kann, dass man bequem was in den Ar*** gestopft kriegt, soll das benachteiligend sein? Insofern ist das Prinzip des Wettbewerbs/Gewinnspiels/whatever völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Es ist nämlich keine Frage des Geldes (), sondern des Willens und der Kreativität. Wer das nicht gewillt ist aufzubringen, der verliert halt  - Pech gehabt.



Super Einstellung... Und die Sache mit den Kontaktdaten eingeben und alles in den a***** geschoben bekommen ist ja wohl gnadenlos verallgemeinert.. wer hat denn Bitte davon gesprochen? Es geht darum, das einige Teilnehmer, die keine 500€+ Kamera oder Photoshoppoweruser sind (wieder einmal) die Berühmte A**** Karte haben werden..


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. September 2011)

Für diesen Wettbewerb braucht man weder eine 500-Euro-Kamera noch Photoshop-Skills, es geht nur um Kreativität. Eine gute Idee kann man auch mit einer Handykamera und Paint.net umsetzen.

Marco


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. September 2011)

beschwert ihr euch auch darüber, dass ihr beim zocken benachteiligt seid, weil ihr nicht die neueste maus, oder den neuesten monitor, oder die nötige erfahrung habt?


----------



## Slipknot79 (22. September 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Für diesen Wettbewerb braucht man weder eine 500-Euro-Kamera noch Photoshop-Skills, es geht nur um Kreativität. Eine gute Idee kann man auch mit einer Handykamera und Paint.net umsetzen.
> 
> Marco


 

Kreativität schließt aber Photohop Skill und ne 500EUR Cam ned aus. In den Formel 1 Autos sitzen schließlich auch keine Hutfahrer


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. September 2011)

da ich nicht mal eine digicam habe und in meinem handy keine gute kamera verbaut ist, habe ich mir einfach eine kamera von einem freund geliehen... es gibt also möglichkeiten ein brauchbares bild zu schießen


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2011)

Pfffh, was hier schon wieder alle am meckern sind. 

Bei den Preisen hab ich jetzt auch mal ein paar Minuten Arbeit investiert. Meine Idee halte ich für gut, das Bild wurde nur so lala. Wird sich zeigen was dabei rauskommt.

Eine Anmerkung hätte ich aber noch:
Verpasst den Bildern bei der Wahl einfach nur Nummern ohne Namen, damit keiner weis wer hinter welchem Bild steckt. Damit sollten eigentlich alle zufrieden sein.

Edit: Das letzte hat sich wohl erledigt. Der Nickname wurde ja sowieso nicht übermittelt und die real life Namen werdet ihr ja kaum rausrücken.


----------



## derP4computer (27. September 2011)

Hier mein Siegerfoto 
Zu mehr ist meine alte Samsung IDE nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Was ist in der Tasse denn noch alles drin, damit man Kopfschmerzen davon bekommt?


----------



## StefanW12345 (28. September 2011)

Mein Sieger Foto bei Grabarbeiten im Staub. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2011)

Nice. 

Hast du das Bild so dunkel gemacht, damit man nicht sieht das der PC eigentlich blitzblank sauber ist?


----------



## Patboy (30. September 2011)

Also ich hab mir was einfallen lassen, und davon schnell ein Foto gemacht und abgeschickt. Was ist so schwer daran?

Was ich mich frage: Hat man hier als Österreicher auch chancen, oder ist das Gewinnspiel nur in Deutschland?

Mfg Patboy


----------



## orangebutt (1. Oktober 2011)

hm, wieso schreibt ihr denn:_ "Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de"_, wenn auf diese Mails sowieso nie geantwortet wird? Klar bekommt ihr sicher 100te von Mails täglich an diesen Verteiler, aber einen extra Verteiler ala fragen-gewinnspiel@pcgameshardware.de einzurichten, wäre auch nicht der größte Aufwand. oder ihr lasst den Satz einfach direkt weg und man stellt diese einfach hier, da sie ja wenigstens teilweise beantwortet werden...

Wie siehts denn mit mehrmaliger Teilnahme aus?

Danke.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Oktober 2011)

orangebutt schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit mehrmaliger Teilnahme aus?





> Um eine neue SSD oder eines der anderen Produkte zu gewinnen, einfach *ein Foto *hochladen, *welches*...


Singular.
Es steht zwar nicht explizit in den Regeln, aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass das Gewinnspiel so nicht geplant ist 
Wäre den anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber auch ein bisschen unfair...


----------



## orangebutt (1. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Singular.
> Es steht zwar nicht explizit in den Regeln, aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass das Gewinnspiel so nicht geplant ist
> Wäre den anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber auch ein bisschen unfair...


 
... und wenn man eben mehrere sachen gewinnen möchte? ... wenn das ausgeschlossen wäre, warum schreibt man dann nicht einfach: "mehrmalige teilnahme ausgeschlossen"? 

hat nichts mit menschenverstand, sondern mit regelkonformität zu tun


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Oktober 2011)

orangebutt schrieb:


> ... und wenn man eben mehrere sachen gewinnen möchte? ... wenn das ausgeschlossen wäre, warum schreibt man dann nicht einfach: "mehrmalige teilnahme ausgeschlossen"?


"ich will ich will ich will"

muss man in die regeln schreiben, dass man sich keine stimmen erschleichen darf?
muss man reinschreiben, dass man nicht die serverdaten manipulieren darf?
muss man reinschreiben, dass man die abstimmung nicht verfälschen darf?

in zukunft gibt einfach jeder 1000 entwürfe ab und wird dann schon irgendwas gewinnen... ist klar! 


...preisgeilheit ist doch immer wieder für einen lacher gut


----------



## orangebutt (1. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> "ich will ich will ich will"
> 
> muss man in die regeln schreiben, dass man sich keine stimmen erschleichen darf?
> muss man reinschreiben, dass man nicht die serverdaten manipulieren darf?
> ...



genau das sollte man besser tun, sonst machen das sowieso alle. wäre etwas naiv zu glauben, das alle so ehrlich sind.  1000 ideen muss man auch erstmal haben 

und btw brauchst hier nicht so billig rumzuflamen. ich hab ne ernstgemeinte frage gestellt, die mir bis jetzt immernoch keiner eindeutig beantworten konnte.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. Oktober 2011)

dass hier immer wieder schwarze schafe dabei sind, die sich für nichts zu schade sind um preise abzugreifen, zeigen leider viele (alle??) vergangenen gewinnspiele. diese leute werden dann aber auch vom gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen... spätestens bei der stimmenauszählung  also sollte man schon aus eigenem interesse nicht betrügen 

wie gesagt, dass du mehrere preise (oder am besten alle) gewinnen möchtest, ist zwar irgendwo nachvollziehbar  aber trotzdem keine gute begründung, dass man von 'normalen' gewinnspielpraktiken abkehren sollte. die preise sind allerdings schon verlockend, weshalb ich deine motivation durchaus verstehen kann 
allein der aufwand, der dadurch generiert werden würde, würde jeder teilnehmer mehrere (bzw. viele) vorschläge einsenden... wer soll das organisieren? die redaktion ist schon genug gestresst... in zukunft gibts dann gar keine gewinnspiele mehr, weil sich jeder ohne rücksicht auf redaktion und andere nutzer nur zum eigenen vorteil verhält.
und wie gesagt ists halt nicht fair, wenn du 5 vorschläge bei der abstimmung hättest und andere eben nur einen.


----------



## DRQ (3. Oktober 2011)

I.iwe schnall ich's nicht 
Soll ich n Screenshot erstellen, wo meine Grafikkarte 100°C heiß ist? Oder soll ich meinen Rechner Fotografieren, wie er gerade extrem laut ist? (was man auf nem Foto nicht hören kann xD ).


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wo steht denn was man machen muss ich soll ein Bild hochladen mehr steht da nicht


----------



## DRQ (3. Oktober 2011)

Genau das frag ich mich auch. Ich kann Lärm oder Hitze nicht Fotografieren und per Stresstest kriegt jeder seine Grafikkarte oder seinen Prozessor heiß, oder kann per Tool die Lüfter hochdrehen.


----------



## orangebutt (3. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> dass hier immer wieder schwarze schafe dabei sind, die sich für nichts zu schade sind um preise abzugreifen, zeigen leider viele (alle??) vergangenen gewinnspiele. diese leute werden dann aber auch vom gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen... spätestens bei der stimmenauszählung  also sollte man schon aus eigenem interesse nicht betrügen
> 
> wie gesagt, dass du mehrere preise (oder am besten alle) gewinnen möchtest, ist zwar irgendwo nachvollziehbar  aber trotzdem keine gute begründung, dass man von 'normalen' gewinnspielpraktiken abkehren sollte. die preise sind allerdings schon verlockend, weshalb ich deine motivation durchaus verstehen kann
> allein der aufwand, der dadurch generiert werden würde, würde jeder teilnehmer mehrere (bzw. viele) vorschläge einsenden... wer soll das organisieren? die redaktion ist schon genug gestresst... in zukunft gibts dann gar keine gewinnspiele mehr, weil sich jeder ohne rücksicht auf redaktion und andere nutzer nur zum eigenen vorteil verhält.
> und wie gesagt ists halt nicht fair, wenn du 5 vorschläge bei der abstimmung hättest und andere eben nur einen.


 
generell hast du ja vollkommen recht, nur gibt es natürlich auch gewinnspiele wo mehrmalige teilnahme nicht ausgeschlossen ist... und ich denke nicht, dass die redaktion da groß sortieren wrid, sondern das eher von samsung entschieden wird und pcgh lediglich den vote organisiert. nichtsdestotrotz wären eindeutige angaben zu den teilnahmebedinungen einfach wünschenswert  egal nun. ich werds einfach lassen damit ich nicht gefahrlaufe mit *meinem* siegerfoto disqualifiziert zu werden


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Oktober 2011)

Na, mal sehen, wie's ausgeht...ich glaube, viele werden die Aufgabenstellung anders gesehen haben als ich...

Vergebt ihr jetzt eigentlich wirklich 6 Festplatten, 11 Laufwerke und an Platz 29 gleich Laufwerk UND Speicherkarte?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Oktober 2011)

da gestern einsendeschluss war, wollte ich mal anfragen, ob denn schon bekannt oder geplant ist, wann es mit der abstimmung ungefähr losgehen wird?
wie viele einsendungen wurden denn gemacht?


----------



## nuclear (6. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt, hab gestern mein Bild hochgeladen und jetzt gemerkt, dass schon Sendeschluss war :/. Kann ich noch auf eine Teilnahme hoffen? Uploaden ging ja noch . 
Wer posted auch ein Gewinnspiel, dass nur einen Tag Zeit gibt? So schnell kann ein Student doch nicht arbeiten .


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Oktober 2011)

Das Gewinnspiel läuft schon eine ganze Weile; hast es nur zu spät gesehen 
Die Newsmeldung war garantiert nur eine Erinnerung an den Einsendeschluss.


----------



## -NeXoN- (7. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem ist die Page zum uploaden immer noch online, und wann es mit dem Voting losgeht rückt auch niemand raus :X


----------



## Beelgert (8. Oktober 2011)

Huhu wann gehts denn endlich los ??? 

ps: hier mein Foto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hamm wann wird ausgewertet ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2011)

Es ist leider alles etwas kompliziert, da es hier viele Beteiligte gibt.

Samsung wird jetzt eine Vorauswahl treffen müssen, da es unfassbar viele Bilder gab. Die Community-Abstimmung soll dann ab dem 21.10.2011 starten und geht ca. drei Wochen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Oktober 2011)

uff, das wird ja mal wieder dauern ^^
aber immerhin weiß man jetzt bescheid und kann sich drauf einstellen.
bin auf die einsendungen und die vorauswahl gespannt!


----------



## blubblah (13. Oktober 2011)

ich finde es nicht gut, dass das forum hier abstimmen kann, welches bild das beste ist. dort werden doch wieder gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den usern ausgenutzt. ich finde das sollte ein unabhängiges gremium bestimmen. z.b. der samsung vorstand oder ähnliches. immerhin ist das deren gewinnspiel und nicht das des forums. wenn die schon die bilder benutzen wollen, sollen die dafür auch arbeiten.


----------



## Grunert (13. Oktober 2011)

blubblah schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut, dass das forum hier abstimmen kann, welches bild das beste ist. dort werden doch wieder gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den usern ausgenutzt. ich finde das sollte ein unabhängiges gremium bestimmen. z.b. der samsung vorstand oder ähnliches. immerhin ist das deren gewinnspiel und nicht das des forums. wenn die schon die bilder benutzen wollen, sollen die dafür auch arbeiten.


 
Unterschreibe ich!
Mir ist es auch lieber, wenn das beste gewählt wird und nicht gevotet.
Egal ob von Samsung oder PCGH.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Oktober 2011)

Es könnten doch auch Samsung & PCGH & Die User voten... Die Stimmen von Samsung und PCGH könnte man doppelt zählen und somit werden auch die User nicht ausgeschlossen... Ist ja nach wie vor ein Community-Gewinnspiel / Wettbewerb.


----------



## Patrick30 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also die Abstimmung hat hat jetzt angefangen....
Samsung-SSD-Gewinnspiel: Jetzt abstimmen! - Bildergalerie - 2011/10/21.jpg

wie werden den die 200 x Micro-SD-Karten mit 2 GB Kapazität verteilt ... sind ja nur 50 Bilder zur Auswahl?


----------



## Beelgert (22. Oktober 2011)

Gute Frage, dann bekommt jeder schonmal eine SD card ist doch auch schon was 

Für alle Fälle dürft ihr gerne für mein Bild abstimmen, dann bleiben mehr SD-cards für euch     

Samsung-SSD-Gewinnspiel: Jetzt abstimmen! - Bildergalerie - 2011/10/Festplatte_heiss1.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönes Wochenende an alle


----------



## nikoistgott (22. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist nun die Abstimmung für die besten Bilder?
bin ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Wenn man einen Fotowettbewerb ausschreibt, dann sollten doch wohl auch gute Bilder in die Endauswahl kommen. Was ich da sehe, ist eher grenzwertig...


----------



## Intelfan (22. Oktober 2011)

nikoistgott schrieb:


> Wo ist nun die Abstimmung für die besten Bilder?
> bin ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Wenn man einen Fotowettbewerb ausschreibt, dann sollten doch wohl auch gute Bilder in die Endauswahl kommen. Was ich da sehe, ist eher grenzwertig...



Hmm sehe ich aber auch so.. Soo tolle Bilder sind nun auch nicht dabei.. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es da nicht auch kreativere bei waren..


----------



## -NeXoN- (22. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Hmm sehe ich aber auch so.. Soo tolle Bilder sind nun auch nicht dabei.. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es da nicht auch kreativere bei waren..


 
jub, definitiv. Meins ist auch nicht dabei, dabei fand ichs jetzt garnicht mal so elend wie manches von dem was hier präsentiert ist. Aber vllt bin ich wohl einfach nur ein schlechter Verlierer. :\

Bei 230 Preisen aber nur 50 Bilder online zu stellen ist dann aber doch auch irgendwie, strange ..


----------



## YankeeF (22. Oktober 2011)

Entwickelt sich schon wieder wie bei dem Logitech Maus Contest, wenn ich schon wieder sehe das Bilder aus dem Internet gezogen wurden frage ich mich wer die Vorauswahl getroffen hat. Gerade das Bild mit dem Monitor und Rechner über der Schulter dürften jedem bekannt sein.

Hätten se mal lieber alle Bilder zur Abstimmung frei gegeben. Nun gut dann, gewinnt vielleicht ein Gutenberg


----------



## Grunert (23. Oktober 2011)

nikoistgott schrieb:


> Wo ist nun die Abstimmung für die besten Bilder?
> bin ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Wenn man einen Fotowettbewerb ausschreibt, dann sollten doch wohl auch gute Bilder in die Endauswahl kommen. Was ich da sehe, ist eher grenzwertig...


 
Tolles Bild von dir!

Bin bei den Top 50 und werde mich deswegen nicht beklagen.
Aber dass 1-2 eindeutig geklaute Bilder dabei sind ist schon komisch.

Naja da ich erstaunlicherweise momentan wieder ein recht beliebtes Bild im Rennen habe, hoffe ich dass der Wettbewerb durchgezogen wird, ohne großem Tamtam und Aufreger.
(keine Ahnung wieso, das Bild wirkt runterskaliert nicht und vom Licht + Schatten auch nicht gut...)

p.s. das Bart wachsen Bild ^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. Oktober 2011)

bitte die offensichtlich aus dem internet kopierten bilder rausnehmen und dafür andere, selbst erstellte bilder nachrücken lassen. und mit den bildern, bei denen das thema verfehlt wurde, sollte man genauso verfahren.
bevor hier jetzt jemand aufschreit: ich bin schon mit dabei


----------



## Bennz (24. Oktober 2011)

BILD 22 bitte löschen und von der Teilnahme ausschliessen.
*Microsoft.Office.2007.Enterprise.SP1.DVD.GERMAN-BIE

wenn ich mit urlaubsfotos zur rar packen ned mitmachen darf, dann der schonmal garned.
*


----------



## YankeeF (24. Oktober 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> BILD 22 bitte löschen und von der Teilnahme ausschliessen.
> *Microsoft.Office.2007.Enterprise.SP1.DVD.GERMAN-BIE
> 
> wenn ich mit urlaubsfotos zur rar packen ned mitmachen darf, dann der schonmal garned.
> *


 
Wieso ausschließen? -> Bei Gewinn wird die Adresse automatisch an die zuständigen Behörden übermittelt


----------



## orangebutt (24. Oktober 2011)

finde diese auswahl auch eher grenzwertig :/

 mein bild ist dabei, also votet alle schön !


----------



## Bennz (24. Oktober 2011)

YankeeF schrieb:


> Wieso ausschließen? -> Bei Gewinn wird die Adresse automatisch an die zuständigen Behörden übermittelt


 
sau geil  



orangebutt schrieb:


> finde diese auswahl auch eher grenzwertig :/
> 
> mein bild ist dabei, also votet alle schön !


 
welches? wenn ich scho ned die chance hab, dann ein anderer hier.


----------



## orangebutt (24. Oktober 2011)

welches? wenn ich scho ned die chance hab, dann ein anderer hier.[/QUOTE]

Bild 30 

danke !


----------



## Bennz (24. Oktober 2011)

orangebutt schrieb:


> Bild 30
> 
> danke !



und klick, du liegst doch scho gut vorne


----------



## Dark Hunter (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich zitiere mich nochmal selbst aus dem Kommentarthread der Galerie:


Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein wenig verwirrt... Ist  meine Umsetzung so schlecht, dass andere Bilder von Leuten, die eine  ähnliche Idee hatten, den Vorzug bekommen?
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5473815/pcgh_2-2.jpg


 Wie kommt es, dass reine Screenshots in einem Fotowettbewerb vor selbst erstellten Fotos den Vorzug bekommen? Screenshots haben hier echt nichts zu suchen (damit meine ich reine Screenshots, nicht Fotos, die manipuliert wurden).


> Um eine neue SSD oder eines der anderen Produkte zu gewinnen, einfach  ein Foto hochladen, welches eine Situation zeigt, in der einem der PC  Kopfschmerzen (langsame HDD Leistung, ständige Wartezeit, laute  Geräusche, starke Hitze, etc) bereitet. Der Kreativität sind dabei keine  Grenzen gesetzt. Die besten Fotos gewinnen, die Community entscheidet  im Anschluss an die Gewinnspiel-Laufzeit.


Dort steht ausdrücklich Foto, einen Screenshot würde ich nicht Foto nennen.

PS.: Das Bild von nikoistgott ist in meinen Augen besser als mindestens 90% der Bilder im Voting.


----------



## nikoistgott (24. Oktober 2011)

für micht wirkt der ganze fotowettbewerb sehr unüberlegt.
es sind zu wenige bilder in der endauswahl.
einige bilder sind einfach nur ideenlos und schlecht ausgeführt.
manche bilder wurden sicherlich nicht vom teilnehmer erstellt und bildinhalte wurden geklaut.
leider hat bis jetzt noch kein _mitglied_ der pcgh redaktion stellung bezogen.
sowas ist nicht nur unüberlegt sonder auch unseriös. das kann ich beim fotowettbewerb des obst- und gartenbauverein
oberbreitanbach akzeptieren. aber doch nicht bei der pcgh in verbindung mit samsung.


----------



## -NeXoN- (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich finde das ganze irgendwie auch recht .. unschön 

Bin und war schon immer ein großer Samsung Fan, aber was hier grade so vor sich geht verstehe ich nicht. Man bietet 230 Preise an, aber es kommen dann nur 50 Bilder in die Auswahl. Selbst wenn die anderen "noch so schlecht" gewesen sind .. solange sie nicht anstößig sind hätte man sie trotzdem uppen können. Ich kann das einfach alles nicht nachvollziehen ...


----------



## Patrick30 (24. Oktober 2011)

Bild 3 scheint auch aus dem Internet zu sein .... Tastatur im Bildschirm Bild - lustich.de

na mein Bild ist zwar auch nicht das Beste aber wenigstens selbst gemacht


----------



## nikoistgott (24. Oktober 2011)

wenn es nach mir ginge würde der fotowettbewerb gestoppt werden
der konzern samsung an den obst und gartenbauverein oberbreitenbach, für 35 euro, verkauft werden.
die pcgh redaktion müsste 3 jahre  für obst und gartenbauverein apfelbäume pflanzen.
alle mit geklauten bildern würden bis ans ende ihres lebends an bäume gebunden damit diese gerade wachsen.

und ich würde den fotowettbewerb gewinnen sowie den vorsitz beim obst und gartenbauverein oberbreitenbach bekommen


nur leider gehts noch nicht nach mir


----------



## Grunert (24. Oktober 2011)

orangebutt schrieb:


> Bild 30
> 
> danke !


 
Bild 6 aber auch nicht vergessen, wenn du mich schon überholt hast. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht.

Da ich recht gut dabei bin, hoffe ich dass es keinen Abbruch, sondern nur einen Ausschluss von den besagten Bildern gibt.

p.s. der Bart war harte Arbeit, aber zum Glück ging der Wettbewerb lang genug


----------



## silversliv3r (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss mich den anderen hier anschließen. Dass hier offensichtlich geklaute Bilder dabei sind, ist einerseits dreist gegenüber dem Urheber, andererseits aber auch dreist gegenüber denjenigen, die sich wirklich Gedanken über ihr Bild gemacht haben, die teilweise aufwändig etwas komponiert haben, und vor allem dreist gegenüber denen, die dann NICHT in die Endauswahl hineingekommen sind, nur weil sich manche keine Arbeit machen wollten und sich bei Google bequem bedient haben. Wenn also die Fakes gestrichen sind (was ich doch hoffe), sollten andere auf jeden Fall die Chance haben, nachzurücken. Ich find's ja sowieso ein wenig merkwürdig, dass nur 50 Bilder dabei sind bei 227 Preisen... 

Naja, ich bin zumindest froh, dass ich mit Bild 11 dabei bin. 

Alles Liebe & viel Glück allen!


----------



## Schiggy (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an. Hier ist wohl einiges schief gelaufen. Mein Bild ist im Anhang zu sehen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2011)

Ziemlich viele Screenshots dafür das Fotos verlangt waren und so manches kommt einem verdächtig bekannt vor...

Übrigens beginnt die Galerie bei Bild 5. Sollen 1-4 keine Stimmen bekommen?


----------



## Grunert (24. Oktober 2011)

Schiggy schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an. Hier ist wohl einiges schief gelaufen.


 
Kein PCGH-Wettbewerb ohne Skandal 

Ich hoffe allerdings dass *nicht* abgebrochen wird!
Sondern wenn nur besagte Bilder aussortiert werden.


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde, Bild 31 trifft den Nagel (und Benutzer) auf den Kopf. Ein comicmässiger Computerabsturz...und echte Kopfschmerzen (s. Aufgabenstellung)...

EDIT: Ich korrigiere: BILD 27...


----------



## nikoistgott (24. Oktober 2011)

ich finde bild 14 31 und 30 28 sind 4 der wenigen bilder die es wert sind in die endauswahl zu kommen. bild 35 finde ich klasse gestaltet aber es ist leider kein foto. meine stimmt geht an 14 weil ich es sehr ausdrucksstark und emotional finde. wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Oktober 2011)

stand nicht mal irgendsowas in den regeln, oder wurde recht früh bekannt gegeben,  dass nicht 130 bilder oder noch mehr in die auswahl kommen? ich weiß es gar nicht mehr genau.
bei anderen gewinnspielen (siehe logitech) hat sich jedenfalls eine so große auswahl als sehr unpraktisch erwiesen... wer hat schon lust sich durch 130 oder evtl. sogar noch mehr bilder zu klicken?! damit wird es auch wieder irgendwie unfair, weil nicht jeder alle bilder durchklickt. da ist eine vorauswahl also schon sinnvoll.
aber wie gesagt. die bilder, die nicht mit den regeln zusammenpassen (urheberrecht, reine screenshots, thema verfehlt) könnten ruhig rausgenommen werden und dafür andere nachrücken.

EDIT: ich habe mir nun die auswahl noch mal genau angeschaut und bin schon etwas sprachlos. verdammt viele bilder haben streng genommen das thema verfehlt, weil sie entweder nur screenshots sind, oder weil sie nicht mal ansatzweise eine situation zeigen, die einem kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches bereitet. nicht falsch verstehen, viele davon sind echt witzig oder auch gut umgesetzt, nur halt nicht passend zum thema. ein paar andere bilder sind dagegen recht wenig kreativ oder einfach nur langweilig.
darum finde ich die vorauswahl ein wenig unglücklich getroffen. schade, dass die gewinnspiele scheinbar selten ernst von den veranstaltenden firmen genommen werden 

die votings verstehe ich aber auch nicht so recht. bspw. bei der derzeitigen top10:
platz 4 (bild 1) verstehe ich überhaupt nicht
platz 5 (bild 40): süß und mal was anderes, aber hat nur sehr peripher was mit dem thema zu tun...
platz 6 (bild 3): internet?!
platz 8 (bild 19): die festplatte wird heiß... ok. das bereitet kopfschmerzen? finde ich auch nicht so super kreativ.


----------



## Dark Hunter (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab gerade nochmal einen Teil der Bilder, die ein wenig verdächtig aussahen, durch TinEye geschickt. Ergebnis: mindestens 5 Bilder, die einfach aus dem Internet geladen wurden. Eventuell hätte man das mal vorher prüfen sollen, TinEye und auch die Google Bildersuche gibt's ja nicht erst seit heute. 

Ansonsten muss ich Invisible_XXI zustimmen, ich kann mir bei weitem nicht vorstellen, dass da nicht noch bessere bei waren (bezogen auf die Screenshots, die am Thema vorbei sind). Ihr habt schließlich selbst gesagt, dass eine unglaublich große Menge an "Fotos" eingeschickt wurde... Gerade wenn man sich selbst stundenlang darüber Gedanken gemacht hat, einen Freund noch um Hilfe bittet (als Fotomodel ) und dann diverse Aufnahmen durchgeht und immer weiter versucht, etwas möglichst Interessantes zu erreichen, wurmt es ungemein, dass (von Samsung?!) eine solche Auswahl getroffen wurde, wo nicht einmal überprüft wurde, ob die Bilder nicht eventuell gestohlen sind. Wie gesagt, TinEye und die Google Bildersuche sind nun wirklich nicht schwer zu bedienen, und einen Anhaltspunkt liefern sie auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Patrick30 (24. Oktober 2011)

@Invisible_XXI 

also Bild 1 ist von mir ..... (wenn dir die Fantasie fehlt es soll ein Bügeleisen darstellen)

und meiner Meinung nach, sollte das Foto zeigen dass anhand der Nachteile einer HDD (Leistung, ständige Wartezeit, laute Geräusche, starke Hitze, etc) der PC Kopfschmerzen bereitet kann.... 

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das mein Foto das Kreativste ist aber es wurde wenigstens selbst gemacht und betrifft das vorgeschriebene Thema ...

wenn du "negativ" über Bilder schreibst, dann bitte nur über die, die aus dem Internet sind oder nichts mit dem Thema zutun haben.
Denn wir haben nicht ausgesucht welche Bilder zur Abstimmung genommen wurden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Oktober 2011)

war klar, dass ich mir mit den gedanken über ein paar bilder keine freunde mache ^^
eigentlich habe ich gar nichts negatives über dein bild geschrieben, sondern nur, dass ich es nicht verstanden habe. mit deiner erklärung sehe ich jetzt auch das bügeleisen!  hab das vorher perspektivisch nicht als solches interpretieren können. aber macht jetzt schon sinn. also sorry, mein fehler!
ich bleibe aber dabei, dass einige andere das thema verfehlt haben. damit ich mich nicht noch weiter unbeliebt mache, werde ich aber besser keine bilder mehr nennen ^^


----------



## Patrick30 (24. Oktober 2011)

ok negatives war etwas übertrieben ^^ aber es geht hir immerhin um min Bild 

aber ich geb dir auf jeden Fall recht das gut 20% der Bilder hier überhaupt nicht reinpassen bzw. nicht hin gehören


----------



## Grunert (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt hoffe ich, dass der Wettbewerb durchgezogen und nachträglich die Urheberrechtsverletzungen rausgeworfen werden.
Und die restlichen Preise unter den Votern und anderen Teilnehmern verlost werden.

Habe keine Lust darauf auf den nächsten Marathonwettbewerb, der dann ein Jahr lang dauert. 
Also noch 17 Tage durchhalten und hoffen dass ich danach noch in den Top Ten bin 

p.s. welches ist dein Bild Invisible?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Oktober 2011)

Bild 5. Bekommt leider nicht genug Stimmen...  Vielleicht auch zu wenig kreativ oder die fiese Sanduhr fällt nicht genug auf... wer weiß  Aber macht ja nichts. Hatte nur das Gefühl einen tollen Einfall gehabt zu haben und daher bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Aber so ist das nun mal mit den Geschmäckern. Aber sind ja auch definitiv einige richtig gute Bilder dabei, die zu Recht Stimmen abgreifen ^^!


----------



## Grunert (25. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Bild 5. Bekommt leider nicht genug Stimmen...  Vielleicht auch zu wenig kreativ oder die fiese Sanduhr fällt nicht genug auf... wer weiß  Aber macht ja nichts. Hatte nur das Gefühl einen tollen Einfall gehabt zu haben und daher bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Aber so ist das nun mal mit den Geschmäckern. Aber sind ja auch definitiv einige richtig gute Bilder dabei, die zu Recht Stimmen abgreifen ^^!


 
Mein Lieblingsbild ist das, bei dem sich einer sich vor lauter Langeweile beim Hochfahren die Fußnägel lackiert!
Finde ich einfach nur genial. 

Fotografisch langweilig, aber gerade deswegen kommt der Witz im Vollbild um so überraschender. Und bisher nur eine Stimme...
(Bild 33)


Und das obwohl dein Bild als erstes beim Voting angezeigt wird ^^
Und ganz nett ist. 

Mein Bild spricht wohl eher die bärtigen Zocker an *gg*
Obwohl gar kein Fotowettbewerb mehr ansteht, habe ich schon wieder einen Vollbart


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben gerade alle Bilder geprüft und entfernen in wenigen Minuten  alle Einsendungen, die nicht den Teilnahmebedingungen entsprechen.  Zusätzlich haben wir alle Einsendungen noch einmal angeschaut und werden  entsprechend neue Bilder aufnehmen.

Wir werden auch die Gewinnaufteilung anpassen und einen Teil der Preise  unter allen sinnvollen Einsendungen und allen Teilnehmern der Abstimmung  verlosen.

Marco


----------



## Grunert (25. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben gerade alle Bilder geprüft und entfernen in wenigen Minuten alle Einsendungen, die nicht den Teilnahmebedingungen entsprechen. Zusätzlich haben wir alle Einsendungen noch einmal angeschaut und werden entsprechend neue Bilder aufnehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für diese Art der Lösung!


----------



## YankeeF (25. Oktober 2011)

Finde das ist eine sehr gute Lösung


----------



## nuclear (25. Oktober 2011)

Mal schaun was tolles dazukommt^^.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ein Bild (ein freigegebenes!) aus dem Internet genommen  habe.
Allerdings nur weil (obwohl ich hier jeden Tag online bin) ich die News erst am Tag des ablaufs gesehen hab, was ich da noch nichmal wusste. Man muss natürlich groß mit Teilnahme Werben obwohl es schon abgelaufen war.... Also hab ich mir auch schon nen Monitor zum zertrümmern besorgt. Dann aber Nachts gemerkt dass es abläuft, also gerado noch nen Internetpic mit Photoshop editiert.

Der nächste Witz ist, dass ich sogar ne PM an nen Redakteur geschrieben habe wegen dem abgelaufenem Gewinnspiel. Dass es dann für das Gewinnspiel ,trotz abgelaufenem Datums, noch ne Woche (oder zumindest fast?) upload war hat er mir natürlich nicht antworten können.... Nein es kam sogar gar nichts! Sonst hät ich hier noch bequem mitmachen können.
Zu den Nutzungsbedingungen könnte ich auch schwören, dass die zum Zeitpunkt des Uploads noch nicht dort waren. Bei mir stand da nur das Ablaufdatum.

Mir macht es ja nichts aus, dass das Bild entfernt wurde, nur gerecht. 

Aber wegen der mangelnden Informationspolitik bzw. Fehlinfos könnte ich mich gehörigst aufregen. Gerade wenn man ne Chance auf so tolle Preise hat.


----------



## Grunert (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe im September schon teilgenommen und damals stand schon eindeutig, dass man selbst Urheber des Bildes sein muss


----------



## nuclear (25. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich aber selbst jetzt nicht, dass da irgendwo stehen würde "selbst geschossen". Einen Bluescreen hab ich auch "selbst" reineditiert. In der Artikelbeschreibung steht nur "ein foto hochladen, welches eine Situation zeigt, die einem Kopfschmerzen einbringt". Ich müsste jetzt ein Foto von mir einschicken xD. 
In den Teilnahmebedingungen ist gar nichts zum Foto. Die "werblichen Zwecke" könnten aber wohl schwierigkeiten machen. hab das damals aber echt nicht gesehn.


Aber is nun eh egal. Will mich da nicht weiter ärgern. Der nächste Bild-Wettbewerb wird schon kommen, dann hoffentlich von Nvidia^^,


----------



## Dark Hunter (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man für einen Wettbewerb nicht das Werk eines anderen verwendet?! Selbst wenn man von ihm das OK hat, macht man das nicht. 

@ Marco
Das ist wohl der einzig richtige Weg. Ganz korrekt wäre es noch, wenn die Stimmen noch einmal zurückgesetzt werden, sobald die Nachrücker mit drin sind.


----------



## Grunert (25. Oktober 2011)

Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man für einen Wettbewerb nicht das Werk eines anderen verwendet?! Selbst wenn man von ihm das OK hat, macht man das nicht.
> 
> @ Marco
> Das ist wohl der einzig richtige Weg. Ganz korrekt wäre es noch, wenn die Stimmen noch einmal zurückgesetzt werden, sobald die Nachrücker mit drin sind.


 
Das würde aber die anderen 42 Leute benachteiligen!
Dass einige rausfallen und andere nachrücken, soll denen die von Samsung ausgesucht wurden ja auch nicht zum Nachteil werden!
Wobei ich sowieso denke, dass die Nachrücker sich überhaupt freuen nachgerückt zu sein 
Und meckern werden immer welche, Nachrücker, Rausfaller....

Einfach den Wettbewerb einmal im geplanten zeitlichen Rahmen durchziehen 
Die Abstimmung ist gestartet worden und sollte nun auch nicht einfach abgebrochen werden.


----------



## Dark Hunter (25. Oktober 2011)

Grunert schrieb:


> Das würde aber die anderen 42 Leute benachteiligen!
> Dass einige rausfallen und andere nachrücken, soll denen die von Samsung ausgesucht wurden ja auch nicht zum Nachteil werden!
> Wobei ich sowieso denke, dass die Nachrücker sich überhaupt freuen nachgerückt zu sein
> Und meckern werden immer welche, Nachrücker, Rausfaller....
> ...


Inwiefern werden die denn benachteiligt? Wenn alle Stimmen zurückgesetzt werden, ist es fair für alle. Ansonsten würden wohl eher die Nachrücker benachteiligt werden. 
 Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es für dich ärgerlich ist, wenn die Stimmen vorerst wegfallen, aber das Verhältnis wird sich zum vorherigen wahrscheinlich nicht besonders verändern. Im Endeffekt wirst du also auf einen ähnlichen Stimmenanteil (prozentual) kommen.


----------



## nuclear (26. Oktober 2011)

Denk mal das Problem ist, dass jemand der schon abgestimmt hat, keine Lust hat nochmal durchzugehen.
Wenn mans nun zurücksetzt stimmen dann wahrscheinlich fast nur noch Teilnehmer vom Gewinnspiel und deren Freunde ab.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2011)

nuclear schrieb:


> Denk mal das Problem ist, dass jemand der schon abgestimmt hat, keine Lust hat nochmal durchzugehen.
> Wenn mans nun zurücksetzt stimmen dann wahrscheinlich fast nur noch Teilnehmer vom Gewinnspiel und deren Freunde ab.



So viel Aufwand ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht sich zwischen 8 neuen Bildern und seinem alten Favoriten zu entscheiden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Oktober 2011)

immer dieser ärger mit den gewinnspielen...  aber es wird sich bestimmt eine lösung finden lassen 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit Teilnehmern, die gleich viele Stimmen erhalten? Die werden ja jetzt nach irgendeinem anderen Kriterium auf unterschiedliche Plätze verteilt...


----------



## Grunert (26. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> So viel Aufwand ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht sich zwischen 8 neuen Bildern und seinem alten Favoriten zu entscheiden.


 
Nur dass einige Erstklicker wohl auch nicht mehr die News öffnen werden wenn sie auf der Main erscheint und so um Ihre Möglichkeit den Voting Preis zu gewinnen betrogen werden 
Naja wie gesagt hoffentlich wird der Wettbewerb einfach durchgezogen ohne großes HickHack.


----------



## nuclear (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja, 100% fair wird mans nun wohl wieder nicht mehr machen können.
Drum bitte beim nächsten mal klare Regeln aufstellen und auch gleich beim ersten mal danach aussortieren.


----------



## nikoistgott (26. Oktober 2011)

die nachrücker können ja nichts dafür das eindeutig fehler von samsung gemacht wurden.
 wenn euer bild gut ist wird es wieder viele stimmen bekommen (von wem auch immer).
 wenn man nicht neustartet nimmt man den nachrückern jede chance.


----------



## Dark Hunter (26. Oktober 2011)

nikoistgott schrieb:


> die nachrücker können ja nichts dafür das eindeutig fehler von samsung gemacht wurden.
> wenn euer bild gut ist wird es wieder viele stimmen bekommen (von wem auch immer).
> wenn man nicht neustartet nimmt man den nachrückern jede chance.


 So ist es. Auch wenn die bisherigen Ergebnisse nicht repräsentativ sind, kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass ein ähnlicher prozentualer Anteil erreicht wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wir haben versucht, eine salomonische Lösung zu finden. Was meint ihr dazu?

*Update vom 27.10*
Nachdem einige Bilder nicht der Aufgabenstellung bzw. den Teilnahmebedingungen entsprochen haben, mussten wir diese aussortieren. Zudem haben wir weitere nach unserer Meinung gute Bilder nachrücken lassen, sodass jetzt 85 Bilder zur Wahl stehen, die von einer Jury vorausgewählt worden. Das aktuelle Abstimmungsergebnis können wir nicht zurücksetzen. Wir werden allerdings die Preisvergabe anpassen: Die Plätze 1 bis 10 erhalten eine brandneue Samsung 830 SSDs mit 256 GB Kapazität. Unter den restlichen 75 Teilnehmern werden Samsung 27-Zoll-Monitor S27A550H, Blu-ray-Festplatterekorder BD-D8500, externe 500-GB-Festplatten HX-MT050DA sowie externe DVD-Brenner S084D und Micro-SD-Karten mit 2 GB Kapazität verlost. Dadurch geht keiner leer aus. Die restlichen Micro-SD-Karten mit 2 GB Kapazität werden unter allen Anwendern verlost, die an der Abstimmung teilnehmen. Stimmen Sie hier für Ihr Lieblingsbild ab!

Marco


----------



## YankeeF (27. Oktober 2011)

Finde es eine sehr gute Lösung! 

Ich denke die Lösung ist für alle Beteiligten am besten, schließlich sind die top ten zu recht unter den ersten 10 Plätzen.


----------



## Grunert (27. Oktober 2011)

So schwierig die letzten Wettbewerbe auch liefen, diesmal läuft zwar auch nicht alles rund, die Lösungen sind aber richtig gut!


----------



## CooperakaTigger (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds sehr schade das ich auch bei erneuten nchrücken anderer Bilder nicht dabei bin  aber naja wünsch allen viel glück ... ich kann mich ja noch auf meine Logitech Gewinne freuen xD

mein Bild möchte ich trotzdem mal zeigen, da es schon etwas zeit gekostet hat:
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3644/fertigl.jpg


----------



## montecuma (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich das Recht gesehen habe wird auf Platz 1 ein Foto mit einer Idee landen, die mindestens auf 10 Fotos dargestellt wird. Und da sag nochmal jemand, dass Photoshop skills hier kein Vorteil seien, sondern es nur um die Kreativität ankäme 

Weiterer Kritikpunkt am Wettbewerb: während die ersten vielleicht 20 Bilder noch ordentlich votes gekriegt haben, gibts ab Bild 40 oder so quasi nur noch Bilder (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) mit 0 Votes (die auch nicht besser oder schlechter sind als viele von den ersten 20 Bildern, die aber durchaus 10+ votes haben). Sprich, es sind einfach viel zu viele Bilder - nur die wenigsten Leute (Voter) schauen sich überhaupt alle an.

Schade, dass ich nicht mitgemacht hab... ein Verlosungssystem ist auf jeden Fall schon was wert im Gegensatz zum reinen Uservoting, bei dem ich mich chancenlos sah und es mir den Aufwand (den, sich wie man an den Bilder sehen kann viele auch gar nicht gemacht haben^^) somit nicht wert war.


----------



## snake22 (28. Oktober 2011)

Simmte montecuma da voll zu.

Habe gerade erst mitbekommen, dass das hier der eigentliche Thread zum Gewinnspiel ist, darum hier mein Text vom anderen Thread nochmal:

Bin eigentlich sehr enttäuscht von dem größten Teil der Bilder. Das sollen die besten sein, die die Vorauswahl geschafft haben? Ich habe dann eigentlich gar nicht am Wettbewerb teilgenommen, da es eben kreativ sein soll und da gehören meiner Meinung nach schon mal alle Bilder weg bei dem man schlafend oder schreiend vor dem Monitor hockt auf dem eine Dateiübertragung stattfindet. Wie kreativ das ist, sieht man ja schon mal daran, wie viele Leute diese "Idee" eingesandt haben plus das Vielfache an Personen das mit dieser lausigen Idee gar nicht erst mitgemacht hat oder sich eben etwas besseres einfallen hat lassen.

Und außerdem sehe ich all die "kaufe eine Samsung SSD"-Bilder als Themenverfehlung an, die Aufgabenstellung hieß ja nicht "erstelle die ultimative Samsung-Werbung"...





> Um eine neue SSD oder eines der anderen Produkte zu gewinnen, einfach ein Foto hochladen, welches eine Situation zeigt, in der einem der PC Kopfschmerzen (langsame HDD Leistung, ständige Wartezeit, laute Geräusche, starke Hitze, etc) bereitet. Der Kreativität sind dabei keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## silversliv3r (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, ob es technisch realisierbar ist, ich fänd's für den nächsten Wettbewerb der Art jedoch schön, wenn nicht jedes Bild einen festen Platz hat (eine Nummer kann es ja trotzdem haben), sondern die Reihenfolge in der Liste zufallsbasiert ist. Es stimmt schon, dass viele Leute nicht alle Bilder durchgucken, die Chancen für die hinteren Teilnehmer sind dementsprechend etwas geringer. Wenn die Reihenfolge zufällig wäre, hätte man das Problem nicht. 

Alles Liebe


----------



## Dark Hunter (29. Oktober 2011)

silversliv3r schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, ob es technisch realisierbar ist, ich fänd's für den nächsten Wettbewerb der Art jedoch schön, wenn nicht jedes Bild einen festen Platz hat (eine Nummer kann es ja trotzdem haben), sondern die Reihenfolge in der Liste zufallsbasiert ist. Es stimmt schon, dass viele Leute nicht alle Bilder durchgucken, die Chancen für die hinteren Teilnehmer sind dementsprechend etwas geringer. Wenn die Reihenfolge zufällig wäre, hätte man das Problem nicht.


Realisieren kann man das auf jeden Fall. Ich würde den Vorschlag auch unterstützen, aktuell sieht's ja so aus, dass ab Bild 37 kein Bild mehr als 5 Votes bekommen hat. Das zeigt doch ziemlich deutlich, dass die meisten sich die ersten Bilder angucken, dazu eventuell noch die ersten Plätze in der Auswertung und dann eins von den wenigen Bildern auswählen. Jedenfalls ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht so, dass die ersten 40 Bilder insgesamt bedeutend besser sind als die letzten 40. Mit eurer Zufallsverlosungsmethode habt ihr das ein wenig entschärft, aber der Sinn der Sache ist das ja irgendwie auch nicht. 
Dazu sind aktuell immer noch zu viele Bilder drin, die hier nichts zu suchen haben (wie die, die kein Foto als Basis haben). Dazu sind davon noch einige unter den ersten Plätzen, was ich seh schade finde. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sonst viele auch etwas gezeichnet hätten, wenn die Vorgabe, ein Foto zu erstellen, nicht gemacht worden wäre. 
So verliert man halt schnell die Lust, wenn man viele eher schlecht umgesetzte und sich dann wiederholende Bilder sieht, sich auch noch den Rest anzugucken.


----------



## Chrom (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ein Tipp: Das nächste mal einfach selber mitmachen anstatt alle Bilder schlecht zu reden.


----------



## Dark Hunter (29. Oktober 2011)

Chrom schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein Tipp: Das nächste mal einfach selber mitmachen anstatt alle Bilder schlecht zu reden.


Das ist hoffentlich nicht an mich gerichtet. 
Ich stimmt dir da sogar zu, falls du dich auf snake22 beziehen solltest.


----------



## Chrom (30. Oktober 2011)

Ist auf die letzten Beiträge gerichtet.

Jeder schreibt wie schlecht die Bilder sind und das viele das Thema komplett verfehlt haben.
Das stimmt vielleicht auch, aber macht das nächste mal einfach selber mit.

Zu urteilen ist einfach, selber zu machen ist schwer.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Oktober 2011)

woher nehmt ihr eigentlich die gewissheit, dass die leute, die meckern, nicht mitgemacht haben?
das problem ist doch eher, dass jeder sein eigenes bild am besten oder zumindest mal sehr gut findet und sich dann ungerecht behandelt fühlt, wenn sein bild nur wenige oder gar keine stimmen bekommt, oder erst gar nicht ausgewählt wurde. und das vor allem im vergleich zu anderen bildern, die derjenige schlechter bewertet... außerdem haben bestimmt einige - egal wie das ergebnis nun aussieht - viel energie in ihr bild gesteckt. es ist also ganz normal, dass gemeckert wird 

ich bleibe trotzdem dabei, dass ca. 25% der bilder nicht passend zum thema aka anforderungen sind: ein foto, das eine situation zeigt, die kopfschmerzen bereitet.


----------



## positivion (30. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> woher nehmt ihr eigentlich die gewissheit, dass die leute, die meckern, nicht mitgemacht haben?


Viele schreiben doch das sie nicht mitgemacht haben?



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich bleibe trotzdem dabei, dass ca. 25% der bilder nicht passend zum thema aka anforderungen sind: ein foto, das eine situation zeigt, die kopfschmerzen bereitet.



gott sei dank ist es ja nicht so wörtlich gemeint, sonst hätten wir 100 gleiche bilder


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2011)

Auf diesem Weg hier will ich auch noch meinen Erguss auf die Menschheit loslassen. 
Leider hat das Bild ja keine Gnade gefunden wie es scheint.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Oktober 2011)

positivion schrieb:
			
		

> gott sei dank ist es ja nicht so wörtlich gemeint, sonst hätten wir 100 gleiche bilder


Dann hätten wir bilder, die sich an die regeln gehalten hätten. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Künstlerische freiheit hat man so immer noch genügend. V.a. Durch fotobearbeitung.
Wenn man die anforderungen bei der auswahl nicht mehr beachtet, warum stellt man sie dann?! In zukunft sendet dann jeder am besten irgendein bild ein, das gut ankommt, egal ob es zum thema passt oder nicht.

Oder inwiefern passt das foto mit dem kind zum thema? Klar bereiten kinder kopfschmerzen, aber auf dem foto ist rein gar nichts von einer pc-situation zu sehen.
Das ist nur mal ein beispiel für ein bild, das mMn nicht reinpasst, und nicht böse gemeint.

Aber wenn man sich nicht an die anforderungen hätte halten müssen, hätten einige andere bestimmt auch ganz andere bilder eingeschickt!


----------



## Grunert (30. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir bilder, die sich an die regeln gehalten hätten. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Künstlerische freiheit hat man so immer noch genügend. V.a. Durch fotobearbeitung.
> Wenn man die anforderungen bei der auswahl nicht mehr beachtet, warum stellt man sie dann?! In zukunft sendet dann jeder am besten irgendein bild ein, das gut ankommt, egal ob es zum thema passt oder nicht.
> 
> Oder inwiefern passt das foto mit dem kind zum thema? Klar bereiten kinder kopfschmerzen, aber auf dem foto ist rein gar nichts von einer pc-situation zu sehen.
> ...


 
Das Kinderbild ist zwar nicht von mir, erfüllt aber meiner Meinung nach grob: "langsame HDD Leistung, ständige Wartezeit"
Hört doch bitte auf nur zu meckern!

Mich wundert es sowieso, weshalb PCGH sich überhaupt noch die Wettbewerbe antut 
Nur Gemecker, Kritik, Nachfragen und ganz wenig Lob


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Oktober 2011)

lob gab es schon im vorfeld genug. das gemecker betrifft nun eben die durchführung. warum sollte man nicht meckern, wenn es grund dazu gibt?!
ich sehe auf dem bild keine langsame hdd leistung und keine wartezeit... das kind sieht auch nicht mal besonders stark vernachlässigt aus, um diese argumentation zu rechtfertigen.
da kann ich ja jeden scheiß fotografieren und den spruch drüberschreiben "mit ssd hätte ich für dieses motiv mehr zeit gehabt" 

nachtrag: am besten man fotografiert crysis und minecraft und noch ein paar spiele, durch die man bei wettbewerben immer viele stimmen abgreifen kann, und schreibt dann über die spiele: "mit ssd hätte ich hierfür mehr zeit gehabt". der sieg wäre garantiert.


----------



## Chrom (30. Oktober 2011)

weniger meckern und lieber selber mitmachen, meine meinung


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. Oktober 2011)

Chrom schrieb:


> weniger meckern und lieber selber mitmachen, meine meinung



Mit Verlaub, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, wie Invisible  schon erläutert hat. Wenn man selbst mitgemacht hat und sich  benachteiligt fühlt, meckert man eben-ob man nun benachteiligt ist oder  nicht.


----------



## Chrom (30. Oktober 2011)

hallo

natürlich hat das eine was mit dem anderen zu tun. wenn man findet das es alle/viele schlecht gemacht haben soll man es eben selber besser machen.


----------



## snake22 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es toll, dass PCGH und Samsung einen Kreativitäts-Wettbewerb veranstalten und die Preise sind überhaupt Hammer, aber die Regeln hätte man entweder anders formulieren sollen wenn doch eh alles erlaubt ist oder eben Bilder vom Wettbewerb ausschließen sollen, die das Thema verfehlen. Das ist mit einziger Kritikpunkt an diesem Gewinnspiel. Entweder gibt es Regeln oder nicht.

"Selber besser machen" ist ja überhaupt lustig... Ich sage nicht, dass ich es besser machen hätte können als andere Teilnehmer, aber ich hätte auf jeden Fall teilgenommen wenn die Regel nicht besagt hätte, dass das Foto eine Situation zeigen soll, in der der PC Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Auch mir wäre hier nicht viel mehr als ein vor dem PC sitzender Mensch eingefallen der sich über die langen Übertragungszeiten ärgert. Und da ich mir sicher war, dass das bereits mehrfach dabei sein wird und mir keine besonders kreative Umsetzung eingefallen ist, habe ich gar nicht erst teilgenommen. Bei "Erstellung einer Samsung SSD Werbung" hätte ich mir z.B. deutlich leichter getan.


_Am besten finde ich ja Leute wie positivion die sich extra für diese 1 Nachricht in diesem Thread angemeldet haben oder chrom, der von seinen <10 Beiträgen auch über 50% zu diesem Gewinnspiel schreibt..._


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. November 2011)

gibt immer geier, die sich kurzerhand anmelden, um ein paar preise abzugreifen... 

eine frage: kontrolliert PCGH mittlerweile automatisch, ob bei wettbewerben stimmen erschummelt werden? war ja bei vergangenen wettbwerben fast immer der fall, dass dort teilnehmer disqualifiziert werden mussten...


----------



## Chrom (1. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> gibt immer geier, die sich kurzerhand anmelden, um ein paar preise abzugreifen...



Du weißt aber schon das man nicht mal registriert sein muss um beim Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen?
Aber du hast Recht, es git immer Geier die den anderen keinen Erfolg gönnen.




snake22 schrieb:


> oder chrom, der von seinen <10 Beiträgen auch über 50% zu diesem Gewinnspiel schreibt...[/I]


Du weißt schon das ich auch hier im Thread aktiv bin, und du deshalb nicht in der dritten Person von mir sprechen musst?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. November 2011)

Chrom schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das man nicht mal registriert sein muss um beim Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen?
> Aber du hast Recht, es git immer Geier die den anderen keinen Erfolg gönnen.
> 
> Du weißt schon das ich auch hier im Thread aktiv bin, und du deshalb nicht in der dritten Person von mir sprechen musst?


 
du weißt wohl nicht, was einen geier ausmacht 
und zu deinem zweiten satz: heul doch!


----------



## orangebutt (1. November 2011)

ich dachte man muss vor dem 5.10. registriert gewesen sein, um abzustimmen? oder wurde dies auch wieder geändert


----------



## Chrom (2. November 2011)

orangebutt schrieb:


> ich dachte man muss vor dem 5.10. registriert gewesen sein, um abzustimmen? oder wurde dies auch wieder geändert


 
Ja, eig. erst Leute ab 5.10. Habe mich schon gewundert wie manche so schnell hochklettern oder so viele Stimmen bekommen während andere keine bekommen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. November 2011)

ab heute ist die abstimmung vorbei und es sind nach wie vor bilder in den top10, die da nicht viel verloren haben sollten...
platz 3: wow, wie einfallsreich.... und natürlich ist das eine ganz alltägliche situation, die einem schon öfters mal kopfzerbrechen bereitet... meine güte leute, wie unüberlegt werden hier stimmen vergeben?!
platz5: nette idee, aber auch keine situation, die kopfschmerzen verursacht.
über platz 8 habe ich ja schon genug gemeckert. hat auch nichts in den top10 zu suchen.
platz 10... ist auch nichts kreatives drauf zu sehen.

der schlechte verlierer hat gesprochen


----------



## Chrom (3. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ab heute ist die abstimmung vorbei und es sind nach wie vor bilder in den top10, die da nicht viel verloren haben sollten...
> platz 3: wow, wie einfallsreich.... und natürlich ist das eine ganz alltägliche situation, die einem schon öfters mal kopfzerbrechen bereitet... meine güte leute, wie unüberlegt werden hier stimmen vergeben?!
> platz5: nette idee, aber auch keine situation, die kopfschmerzen verursacht.
> über platz 8 habe ich ja schon genug gemeckert. hat auch nichts in den top10 zu suchen.
> ...



man kann immer noch voten, rein theoretisch bis 24:00 Uhr, mal schauen ob pcgames diesmal pünktlich ist.
platz 3 und 10 haben sich höchstwahrscheinlich selber hochgevoted, die (ungültigen) stimmen werden aber entfernt.
so kann es gut sein das die noch aus den top 10 rausfliegen.

hast du eig. auch ein bild eingesendet?


----------



## Punsher (3. November 2011)

Hab erst jetzt gesehen, dass ich in der Endauswahl bin. Konnte keine Werbetrommel rühren aber egal, soo der Burner ist mein Bild (39) eh nicht^^ Immerhin kann ich sagen, dass es nicht extra so hingestellt ist, sondern ich hab den Wettbewerb gesehen, mein Rechner fotografiert und fertig^^ Leider^^ Inzwischen ham sich die Zustände zum Glück verbessert :p


----------



## Grunert (3. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ab heute ist die abstimmung vorbei und es sind nach wie vor bilder in den top10, die da nicht viel verloren haben sollten...
> platz 3: wow, wie einfallsreich.... und natürlich ist das eine ganz alltägliche situation, die einem schon öfters mal kopfzerbrechen bereitet... meine güte leute, wie unüberlegt werden hier stimmen vergeben?!
> platz5: nette idee, aber auch keine situation, die kopfschmerzen verursacht.
> über platz 8 habe ich ja schon genug gemeckert. hat auch nichts in den top10 zu suchen.
> ...


 
Noch auf Platz 2 
Danke an die Voter und dass ich sogar *nicht* kritisiert wurde. 
Platz 3 ist eindeutig Schiebung. Mein Bild ist zwar auch nicht super, aber dass dieses Bild 8-12 Stimmen am Stück bekommen hat und in den Top 10 sonst kein anderer eine, ist schon sehr auffällig. (dann müsste es ja das mit Abstand beste Bild sein )

Trotzdem überwiegt die Freude und Angst, dass der Wettbewerb noch abgebrochen wird.
Den anderen 75 Finalisten noch viel Glück bei der Verlosung!


----------



## Grunert (4. November 2011)

Bisher noch keine Nachricht von PCGH.
Würde mich freuen, wenn die ersten Bescheid von PCGH bekommen gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## Patrick30 (4. November 2011)

das Warten ist immer das Schlimmste ...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. November 2011)

schaut mal in den logitech wettbewerb  der zieht sich quasi schon jahre!


----------



## Grunert (4. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> schaut mal in den logitech wettbewerb  der zieht sich quasi schon jahre!


 
Wobei ich ja gewettet habe, dass Samsung schneller ist^^
Bis zu Weihnachten sind die Preise da.
logitech eher noch nach Weihnachten


----------



## Chrom (8. November 2011)

Hat jemand Neuigkeiten?


----------



## orangebutt (9. November 2011)

Erstmal danke an alle VoterInnen für den ersten Platz  Hat mich sehr gefreut und auch wenn dieser Wettbewerb alles andere als reibungslos über die Bühne ging, denke ich, dass (bis auf eben die ein oder andere Ausnahme) die Platzverteilung soweit i.O. ist...

Ein endgültiges Statement von PCGH/Samsung zu den Platzierungen und Preisvergaben wäre auf jeden Fall wünschenswert. Zumindestens eine kleine Infomail an die (ersten) festen Gewinnplätze... 

Andererseits hat sichs ja so und so alles etwas "hingezogen"


----------



## Punsher (10. November 2011)

bin mal gespannt wann die verlosung stattfindet :o


----------



## moepmoep (10. November 2011)

hey mal eine frage, wo finde ich die bilder die dabei sind/waren? die Links zu abstimmung sind tot.. würde gern wissen ob mein bild dabei war:/


----------



## Patrick30 (11. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
hab gerade eine E-Mail bekommen von Samsung  :

Hallo lieber Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel von Samsung!

Damit wir Ihnen den gewonnen Preis zuschicken können, benötigen wir noch Ihre vollständige Postanschrift.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Computec Media

Franziska Schmidt
Anzeigendisposition
Computec Media AG, a subsidiary of Marquard Media Group


----------



## orangebutt (11. November 2011)

Patrick30 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> hab gerade eine E-Mail bekommen von Samsung  :
> 
> Hallo lieber Herr XXX,
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## clarkathome (11. November 2011)

moepmoep schrieb:


> hey mal eine frage, wo finde ich die bilder die dabei sind/waren? die Links zu abstimmung sind tot.. würde gern wissen ob mein bild dabei war:/


 
Ich würde auch gerne wissen ob mein Bild dabei war!
Die Links sind alles Tod! Warum das? 

Habe gerade die Mail bekommen


----------



## Punsher (11. November 2011)

Seid ihr die ersten Gewinner, also die, die die Top-Preise bekommen oder sind von euch auch schon ausgeloste Preise dabei? Weil ich hab noch keine Mail^^


----------



## Patrick30 (11. November 2011)

also mein Bruder hat auch eine Mail bekommen ... war aber nicht unter den Besten 10... hat aber auch nix genaueres drin gestanden


----------



## clarkathome (11. November 2011)

Nene wir haben nur einen Strg + C Text bekommen in dem die Adresse zum verschicken erfragt wird, der Preis wird *nicht* verraten - leider.

Ich habe auf die E-Mail halt mit meiner Adresse geantworten und direkt nach dem Preis gefragt weil halt nirgends ersichtbar ist ob ich denn nun gewonnen habe..


----------



## moepmoep (11. November 2011)

dann habe ich wohl nicht gewonnen.. oder war da ein bild mit grafikkarte als heizung dabei?


----------



## Grunert (11. November 2011)

ALso ich war auf Platz 2 und habe noch keine Mail 
bzw. Platz 3 oder 4 wenn ich die letzten Stunden noch überholt wurde 

Von den Top 10 noch jemand, der wartet?


----------



## Punsher (11. November 2011)

also ich bin nicht top10 sondern top75 oder 85 und hab auch noch nix bekommen. bin ja sooo gespannt weil der zufall entscheidet, was man bekommt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. November 2011)

im prinzip müsste ja jeder so eine mail bekommen, da ja allein 200 micro-sd-karten verlost werden....


----------



## Chrom (12. November 2011)

Heute ist die SSD angekommen.

Es freut mich sehr, dass das so schnell ging.


----------



## Patrick30 (12. November 2011)

was ehrlich :-O  will auch ^^


----------



## Dark Hunter (12. November 2011)

Hab auch gerade Post bekommen, drin waren zwei der MicroSD-Karten.  
Ich hab auch keine Mail bekommen, wartet also einfach und lasst euch überraschen! Und nochmals Glückwunsch an alle, die ebenfalls gewonnen haben.


----------



## Punsher (12. November 2011)

Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade Post bekommen, drin waren zwei der MicroSD-Karten.
> Ich hab auch keine Mail bekommen, wartet also einfach und lasst euch überraschen! Und nochmals Glückwunsch an alle, die ebenfalls gewonnen haben.


 Woher wussten die dann deine Adresse


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. November 2011)

Musste man die Adresse nicht im Teilnahmeformular angeben?


----------



## Punsher (12. November 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Musste man die Adresse nicht im Teilnahmeformular angeben?


 
Darüber war ich mir nichtmehr so sicher, deswegen fragte ich 
Ist schon lang her un so^^


----------



## orangebutt (12. November 2011)

Punsher schrieb:


> Darüber war ich mir nichtmehr so sicher, deswegen fragte ich
> Ist schon lang her un so^^


 
musste man definitiv (ist mir dann auch wieder eingefallen) 

ich denke, die mail haben nur leute bekommen, die durch`s abstimmen etwas gewonnen haben und dementsprechend nur die email über das forum angegeben hatten.


----------



## Grunert (12. November 2011)

ok supi 
dann warte ich mal auf den postmann


----------



## Punsher (12. November 2011)

same here

die kommen bei uns nur immer so spät^^


edit: 2 sd karten gerade gekommen^^


----------



## Grunert (12. November 2011)

Also ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich eine E-Mail von Computec im Postfach hatte.
Keine Ahnung, wieso es bei manchen ohne ging 

Hoffentlich wächst mir kein Bart, bis die SSD da ist *grins*
Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!
Grunert


----------



## Mr.Knister (15. November 2011)

Bei mir ist jetzt auch noch nichts gekommen, weder Post noch Email...ist einfach nur die Post so langsam oder lässt das auf größeres hoffen?

Die Post war etwas langsam, ich freue mich über die schöne Speicherkarte!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. November 2011)

Gerade eben kam das Bluray-Laufwerk per DHL 
Vielen Dank PCGH und Samsung!

(Nur doof, dass ich genau das gleiche Laufwerk schon habe  Aber dem geschenkten Gaul, will ich mal nicht ins Maul schauen )


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

gratz an alle gewinner.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> (Nur doof, dass ich genau das gleiche Laufwerk schon habe  Aber dem geschenkten Gaul, will ich mal nicht ins Maul schauen )


 
Verscherbelst du das oder behältst du's?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Verscherbelst du das oder behältst du's?


 habs erst mal zum testen eingebaut, weil doch ein winziger versionsunterschied besteht, aber ich stelle weder bei dvds noch bei blurays einen unterschied fest. werde also vermutlich eines der beiden laufwerke verkaufen, weil ich natürlich nicht 2 bluray laufwerke gleichzeitig nutze!


----------



## Mr.Knister (16. November 2011)

Welches Blu-Ray-Laufwerk? Gab es noch andere Preise als die SSDs, Festplatten, DVD-Brenner, Speicherkarten, BD-Recorder und den Monitor?


----------



## Schiggy (16. November 2011)

Habe gestern eine MiniSD-Karte bekommen. Vielen Dank PCGH!


----------



## Chrom (18. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Gerade eben kam das Bluray-Laufwerk per DHL
> Vielen Dank PCGH und Samsung!
> 
> (Nur doof, dass ich genau das gleiche Laufwerk schon habe  Aber dem geschenkten Gaul, will ich mal nicht ins Maul schauen )


 
Jetzt wird mir klar warum du dich über die Top10 so aufgeregt hast: Weil du nicht selbst dabei warst.

Welches Bild kam denn von dir?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. November 2011)

es hat nichts mit mir zu tun, dass einige bilder das thema verfehlt haben oder einfallslos/langweilig sind und auf den hinteren plätzen mehr als ein bild besser ist 

ich bin allerdings tatsächlich ein wenig frustriert, dass nicht zum ersten mal eine ziemlich 'bescheidene' auswahl und abstimmung bei einem pcgh wettbewerb/gewinnspiel stattgefunden hat! oft habe ich den eindruck, dass sich sowohl der veranstalter bei der auswahl, als auch die user bei der abstimmung so gut wie keine gedanken über die präsentierten bilder machen bzw. unangebrachte oder zu wenige kriterien zur bewertung nutzen.

gibt es denn eigentlich irgendwo eine übersicht, welches bild jetzt welchen platz belegt hat und welche bilder (wegen urheberrecht oder cheaten oder oder oder) rausgeworfen wurden?


----------



## Grunert (18. November 2011)

Ich freue mich über die SSD 
Heute nach zwei Wochen Heim gekommen und die SSD war schon da *freu*

@Invisible
andere Gewinnspiele, bei denen es dann heißt "erzähl deinen Freunden davon, damit sie für dich Stimmen" sind noch vieeeel schlimmer!
(z.B. Gewinnspiele über Facebook)

Ich freue mich, dass die Konkurrenz ausnahmsweise mal nicht so stark war.
Und möchte mich vor allem bei allen bedanken, denen mein Bild gut gefallen und mich auf den zweiten Platz gewählt habt! 
(mein Bild war das Bartbild)


----------



## Intelfan (18. November 2011)

Bekommt man denn die Gewinnerbilder denn irgendwo auch nochmal zu sehen? Wäre ziemlich schaden, wenn die jz einfach so in der Senke verschwinden würden..


----------



## Chrom (19. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> es hat nichts mit mir zu tun, dass einige bilder das thema verfehlt haben oder einfallslos/langweilig sind und auf den hinteren plätzen mehr als ein bild besser ist


 
Achso, und deine Meinung ist Gesetz... 

Wieso verrätst du denn nicht was dein Bild war? Oder ist das ein Geheimnis?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. November 2011)

das thema zu verfehlen ist nicht gerade eine besonders subjektive oder haarspalterische sache.
außerdem habe ich, was die grafikbearbeitung angeht, ein wenig ahnung, weswegen ich mir so ein urteil überhaupt erlaube.

mein eigenes bild tut nichts zur sache, oder ändert das was an den anderen bildern oder den angeprangerten sachverhalten? tut es nicht, daher irrelevant.
es ist kein geheimnis, aber sobald ich dir mein bild nenne, wirst du daraus irgendwelche sinnlosen gegenpunkte im sinne von "dein bild ist ja XYZ! und du erlaubst dir über andere zu urteilen!?!" formulieren, die immer noch nichts an den anderen bildern ändern


----------



## Chrom (19. November 2011)

Na wenn es kein Geheimnis ist dann sag es doch, was machst du da für so eine große Sache draus?
Bist du nicht kritikfähig?

Finde es ehrlich gesagt echt schwach wenn man andere Bilder schlecht macht aber über sein eigenes nicht mal urteilen lässt.

... Wenn Kali Kuh klauen gute Tat, wenn Kali jemand Kuh klauen schlechte Tat ...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. November 2011)

Wie bereits gesagt, ändert es nichts an meinen kritikpunkten. Falls du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, ist mir das ziemlich wurst.


----------



## Chrom (20. November 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt, ändert es nichts an meinen kritikpunkten. Falls du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, ist mir das ziemlich wurst.


 
Ohje, dein Bild muss ja wirklich toll sein


----------

